# String in ein Textfeld einer externen Seite uebergeben !



## paidopoieo (14. Apr 2006)

Hallo,
ist es moeglich einen String in ein Textfeld einer externen Seite, an die ich weiterverweise zu uebergeben....wenn ja....wie...
verwende struts....

mfg


----------



## jdevelop.eu (15. Apr 2006)

Du kannst den String zuvor in der ActionForm im Request speichern:

```
request.setAttribute("meinewebseite","www.jdevelop.eu");
```

Und dann in der Ausgabe.jsp anzeigen lassen z.B. mit


```
<%= request.getAttribute("meinewebseite") %>
```

oder


```
<bean:write name="meinewebseite"/>
```

Wenn der Text in z.B. einer <input type="text"....> erscheinen soll, bastelst diesen halt dort ein.


----------



## paidopoieo (18. Apr 2006)

hi,
ok, ich hab versucht das mit html:link oder html:button zu machen....

code fuer button:

```
<html:button property="accession_code" 
				 onclick="location.href='google.com/search?hl=en&q=<%=accession_code %>'>Click here <%=accession_code %>">
	</html:button>
```

und dasselbe fuer den link:




```
<html:link  
					   paramName="proPep" 
					   paramProperty="accession_code" 
					    onclick="location.href='google.com/search?hl=en&q=<%=accession_code %>'>Click here <%=accession_code %>">
					   
			</html:link>
```


----------

